# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشائر سحاب عشيرة الجلاد عائلة الجلاد

## ابراهيم الجلاد

(( اصول عائلة الجلاد ))
(( الجـــــــــلاديـن ))

يرد اسم عائلة الجلاد )الجلادين ) بعدة قبائل عربيه :-

• قبيلة عتيبه وينحدر الجلادين من الوقدان من فرع الشمله من بطن البرقا 
• قبيلة جهينه وينحدر الجلادين من بنو موسى .
• قبيلة حرب وينحدر الجلادين من بنو سالم من المراوحه .


(( نسب عائلة الجلاد )) 

نسب عائلة الجلاد المنتشره في بلاد الشام ومصر والاردن وفلسطين باستثناء ( ما تشابه من الاسماء ) يعود الى قبيلة عتيبه بن هوازن بن منصور بن عكرمه بن خصفه بن قيس عيلان بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان . والجلادين من الوقدان بن ناصره بن نصر بن سعد بن بكر بن هوازن ، وأمير شملهم ابن حميد وهو من أسرة المتابعة من الكرزان من المقطه ، والبرقان في الحجاز ونجد بدو رحل ، وأكثرهم بالحجاز حيث تمتد منازلهم من الطائف من الشرق والشمال الى المجمعه شرقا ، وفيهم العدد في قبيلة عتيبة حيث يشكلون القسم الأكبر من قبيلة عتيبة ومن اهم أوديتهم في الحجاز وادي العقيق ووادي نخب ووادي جليل ومن اهم أوديتهم في نجد وادي الرشا ووادي خنثل ، والوقدان اهل وادي نخب بالطائف ومن الوقدان بالاضافه للجلادين (الهنادسه - الشماسين -الجماعين - الروسان - الشواهره -الزبابقه - ذوي محمد - ذوي عوده)


((قدوم الجلادين الى بلاد الشام ))

من المعروف ان القبائل العربيه تنتقل وتهاجر وترتحل قديما لعدة اماكن لاسباب عديده اهمها اسباب اقتصاديه ولكنها كانت تأخذ طابعا سياسيا في بعض الاحيان ، وحيث انه لم يكن يوجد حدود او اية موانع من حلهم وترحالهم فان اغلب القبائل العربيه التي هاجرت من الجزيرة العربيه انتشرت في بلاد الشام ومصر ومنها انطلقوا وانتشرو في المغرب العربي كبني هلال وبني سليم , وقد خرجت مجموعه من قبيلة الجلادين  من الحجاز في الجزيرة العربيه في بداية القرن الحادي عشر متجهين الى بلاد الشام الى ان وصلوا الى قريه تدعى ( منبج ) بحلب الشهباء ونزلو فيها ، ومنها انتشرو الى باقي انحاء الشام وصولا الى دمشق التي كانت حاضرة بلاد الشام ونزلوا فيها وان كانت اغلب اقامتهم في ضواحيها بسبب ميلهم لحياة البداوه  ، فهم متواجدون في الشام منذ مئات السنين ويعتبرون من عائلات دمشق العريقه (الاصيله) ذات النفوذ .
**(انظر عائلات دمشق القديمه)


((انتشار عائلة  الجلاد  في مصر والاردن وفلسطين ))...
( باستثناء ما تشابه من الاسماء )

في بداية القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي ارتحل عدد اخر من الجلادين (ابناء الجــلاد(  من دمشق الى الديار المصريه بما يحملون معهم من اموال وما يملكون من مواشي ومتاع بقيادة عقيدهم (ذيب الاول) وهو جد الجلادين في سحاب الاردنيه ، الذي اختار منطقة الشرقيه المدخل الشرقي للديار المصريه لكثرة العائلات التي تنتمي الى القبائل العربيه المهاجره من الجزيرة العربيه فيها بحثا عن مناطق شبيهة بمسقط رأسهم حيث حياة البداوه والقيم العربيه الاصيله ، فنزلو واستقرو ، وقاموا باعمار المنطقه وتعايشوا بمحبة وسلام مع جيرانهم من ابناء مصر وابناء القبائل العربيه التي سكنت مصر واندمجو في المجتمع المحيط بهم حتى اصبحو من ابرز الشخصيات الثقافيه والاعلاميه في مصر ...

وفي منتصف القرن التاسع عشر تقريبا قرر بعض ابناء عائلة الجلاد  مغادرة محافظة الشرقيه في الديار المصريه بعد حملة ( محمد علي باشا ) والعوده الى بلاد الشام ومن ثم الى الحجاز مسقط رؤوس ابائهم اذا امكن .. فعاد ابناء العائله الى بلاد الشام (بلاد الشام قبل التقسيم بموجب معاهدة سايكس بيكو كانت تشمل سوريا والاردن وفلسطين ولبنان) مرورا بفلسطين حيث نزلو فيها فتره قصيره لا تتجاوز بضع سنوات ، واكملو طريقهم الى شرق الاردن حيث الاراضي متوفره والمناخ ملائم لاقامتهم ، ونزلو في سهل حوران ثم ارتحلو مرة اخرى الى ان وصلوا الى منطقه (سحاب) حيث بدأت العائلات العائده من الديار المصريه تتجمع فيها ، فقامو بالتعاون مع بعض اقربائهم وجيرانهم ممن ارتحلو من الديار المصريه وسكنو الاردن  بانشاء واعمار مدينة سحاب ، التي اصبحت في يومنا من اهم المدن الصناعيه والتجاريه في الاردن واستقرو فيها ودخلو في تحالف مع بعض العائلات والعشائر تحت مسمى ( عشائر الزيود ) ويرتبط ابناء العائله ارتباط وثيق مع كافة العائلات في مدينة سحاب بالنسب والمصاهره ووحدة الحال ، وما زال ابناء الجلادين يقطنون المدينه حتى يومنا هذا .





((قبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــلة عتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبة))


هناك كثبر ممن ينتسبون الى عتيبة ليسوا منهم وقد أخبرني بذلك النسابة العظيم الشيخ عبد الله بن دخين والذي كان هو والشيخ نجم بن هليل من كبار النسابة وبن هليل من عتبان السيل الكبير شمال غرب ا لطائف وهما النسابة المعول عليهما , ولقد رفض الشيخ عبدالله إعطائي (علب الأنساب ) لنشرها وكان رأيه خيرا فلقد قال لي دع الخلق للخالق فهذا تثير الفتن.رحمه الله.

أخبرني الشيخ عبدالله أن قبيلة سبيع تعود في نسبها الى سعد بن هوازن وأوقفني على قريتهم في ديار بني سعد وتسمى قريتهم السبيعية.

إن ما أورده بعد يعود الفضل فيه لموقع عتيبة والى البحر الزاخر الشيخ هندوس بالاضافه الى الشيخ عبدالله بن دخين والشيخ نجم بن هليل .


(( تنقسم قبيلة عتيبة الى ثلاث بطون كبار وهي: 1- الثبتة (ثابت) 2- الروقة 3- برقا))

أولا/ الثبتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــة 

وتمتد منازل الثبتة من جنوب الطائف بحوالي 70 كيلا الى الطائف وتسمى هذه ألمنطقه بسراة بني سعد نسبة الى المسمى الجاهلي لقبيلة عتيبة ( بنو سعد ) وهم في الغالب أهل قرى ومزارع ( فلاحون ) ومنهم بادية قليلة تقطن السيل الكبير ( قرن المنازل ) ميقات أهل الطائف ونجد . وينقسمون الى قسمين كبيرين هما: 1- الصريرات 2- اللصه

الصريرات : 
وأمير شملهم ابن هليل ويلقبونه في الحجاز ( أبو عتيبة ) وهم أسرة من الذويبات ويتفرعون الى 1- الذويبات 2- ال عيسى 3- الرقبان 4- الذبانيه 5- الشهبه 6- البراريق 7- المزاحمه 8- المناصير 9- الحميان

اللصه وهم 
أ- ألمراوحه: وأمير شملهم ابن مليحان وهم أسرة من المقافشه. 1- الروسان 2- الغنانيم 3- الشعاريه 4- المقافشة 5- الفقهاء 6- العوادات 7- السحابين 8- السحران 9- الرجيلات 10- العبيات 11- الجمامير 12- المحاسنه 13- الحوطه 14- المراشدة 15- الروقة

ب- القساورة : وأمير شملهم ابن عايد وهم أسرة من ذوي عطية ويتفرعون الى 1- ذوي عطية 2- المظافره 3- بنو مخلده 4- الضباعين 5- أطلح 6- الشروط 7- الدهامين 8- الغواوير 9- الونسه 10- ذوي شداد

ج- المناجيم: 1- ذوي جار الله 2- ذوي شداد 3- البسان 4- ذوي صالح 5- ذوي حامد 6- العواويش 7- الدوخه 8- ذوي ملفي 9- ذوي كليب 10- أهل نايف 11-ذوي براك 12- الحمدة 13- الطوالعه 14- ذوي تويم 15- الخماسين 16- الشرابيه 17- الثعابين 18- الغدران


ثانيا / الروقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 

شيخ قبيلة الروقة العام ابن ربيعان وهو شيخ قبيلة عتيبة كافه وهم أسرة من الثبتان وتمتد منازل الروقة من حرار الحجاز الشرقية – من حرة رهاط وحرة كشب – الى قريب الرس وهم بادية رحل ومن أهم أوديتهم في الحجاز وادي رهاط ووادي العقيق ووادي الفرع ومن أوديتهم في نجد وادي الهييشة ووادي الرشا ووادي الرشاوية ووادي الجرير ووادي شبيرمة ووادي الشبرمية . وينقسمون الى ثلاث بطون كبار . أ- الثبتان ب- طلحه ج- مزحم

أ- الثبتان : ومن أشهر مواردهم مران ونفي وعنـز وخـف والقرنه وخريمان وقويعان والداهنه وينقسمون الى : 1- العفارين : وهم أ- الرباعين - وهم شيوخ شمل قبائل عتيبة - ب- الحيصه ج- الشقران د- الفزران

2- الحبصان وهم: أ- البراريق ب- العرده ج- الجمالين د- الحمران

ب- مزحم: وأمير شملهم الضيط وهم أسرة من االعضيان وهم سبعة بطون هي: 1- العضيان 2- الغبيات 3- المراشدة 4- السياحين5- ذوي عالي 6- ذوي عطية 7- الجذعان

ج- طلحه وامير شملهم ابن محيا وهم أسرة من الحناتيش من طلحه ويتفرعون الى اربعة عشر بطنا هم: 1- الأساعده 2- الحفاه 3- الحناتيش 4- الذيبة 5- ذوي زراق 6- الدلابحه 7- الحماميد 8- العوازم 9- الغربية 10- الحزمان 11- المغايبة 12- الغضابين 13- الكراشمة 14- السمرة


ثالثا/ البرقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ ــــــــا 

وأمير شملهم ابن حميد وهم أسرة من المتابعة من الكرزان من المقطه وهم في الحجاز ونجد بدو رحل وأكثرهم بالحجاز حيث تمتد منازلهم من الطائف من الشرق والشمال الى المجمعه شرقا وفيهم العدد في قبيلة عتيبة حيث يشكلون القسم الأكبر من قبيلة عتيبة ومن اهم أوديتهم في الحجاز وادي العقيق ووادي نخب ووادي جليل ومن اهم أوديتهم في نجد وادي الرشا ووادي خنثل ويتفرعون الى فرعين كبيرين هما : أ- شملة ب- عيال منصور

أ- شملة وهم 1- البطنين 2- المقطه 3- الروسان 4- وقدان

البطنين وهم ينقسمون الى قسمين أ- النفعة ب- الطفحه

أ- النفعه ويتفرعون الى : 1-النخشة 2-المفاريج 3-المحايا 4-البسايس 5-الفلته 6-ذوي زياد 7-العيلة 8- المساعيد 9- السلاقا 10- ربيع 11- الزود

ب- الطفحه ويتفرعون الى: 1-الجعدة 2-الحلسة 3-العبابيد 4-السوطة 5-الحبوس 6-الحليفات 7-الوذانين 8-الحشابرة 9- الزوران 10- الحصنة 11- الجميعات 12- خديد 13- السياييل 14- اللهوب

2- المقطه وهم ينقسمون الى قسمين : أ- الكرزان ب- البصصه أ- الكرزان وهم: 1- المتاعبه 2- المقاحصه 3- الهمارقة 4- السلفه 5- الشليات 6- الأغرة 7- المحالسه 8- الروسان/المقطة من حلفاء عتيبة ويعودون لقبيلة البقوم الأزدية و التي استوطنت منطقة "تربه"ومنهم من سكن القصيم 

ب- البصصه وهم: 1- الهدبه 2- العقفه 3- العطيات 4- الصبحه 5- القزايله 6- الهميسات 7- الهوارنه 8- الخنافره

3- الروسان : بطن من شملة من برقا وأمير شملهم ابن جامع ومساكنهم بنجد ويتفرعون الى: 1- اللوبيات 2- المقاحصه 3- ذوي مجري 4- ذوي عميرة 5- الهبور 6- العامر 7- المرابضة 8- الشهبه

  4- وقــــــدان  : بطن من برقا في الحجاز وهم اهل وادي نخب بالطائف منه الشاعر الفحل بديوي بن جبرالوقداني ويتفرعون الى:
 1- البرامين 2- ذوي عودة 3- ذوي محمد 4- الجماعين 5- الروسان 6- الشواهره 7- الهنادسه   -8 الجــــــــلادين 9- الشماسين 10- ذوي حمد 11- الزيابقة 12- الهباهبه

ب- عيال منصور وهم أ- الدعاجين ب- العصمه ج- القثمة د- الشيابين هـ- الدغالبة

أ- الدعاجين وهم 1- ذوي خيوط 2- الخضرية 3- الملانية 4- المعالبة 5- السوالم 6- الشذايين 7- الهدف

ب- العصمة وهم 1- الشفعان 2- الحمارين 3- العلاوين 4- الجلاة 5- العبابيد

ج- القثمة وهم: 1- ذوي عبدالله 2- ذوي قاسم

د- الشيابين وهم ذوي صالح وذوي خليفة أ- ذوي صالح وهم 1- ذوي فهيد 2- القرافين 3- الحفارى 4- ذوي عبدالله 5- العمور 6- الزبالقه 7- ذوي عواد 8- الثقفان

ب- ذوي خليفه وهم: 1- ذوي شيبه 2- الشوام 3- الفراهده 4- الفوارين 5- الغدران 6- الصواهله 7-ذوي كليب 8- ذوي محمد 9- ذوي سليمان

هـ- الدغالبة وهم ذوي دغيليب وذوي منعر

أ- ذوي دغيليب وهم: 1- القبعه 2- القمول 3- الحوافره 4- الدحامين 5- القنيات 6- الصرادحه 7- الجغاثمه

ب- ذوي منعر وهم : 1- الهناديه 2- العوادات 3- اللصاويه 4- البرقان

وقد برز من هذه القبيلة فرسان وأمراء خلد التاريخ ذكرهم ونذكر منهم الشيخ سلطان بن محمد بن ربيعان والشيخ مسلط بن محمد بن ربيعان والشيخ المجاهد عمر بن تركي بن ربيعان والشيخ تركي بن حميد والشيخ محمد بن هندي بن حميد والشيخ المجاهد سلطان الدين بن بجاد بن حميد و تركي بن سداح بن محيا وعفاس بن سداح بن محيا ودغيليب بن خنيصر الأسعدي وشالح الضيط مارق بن شالح الضيط وزريب بن زريبة الجذع وشليل بن نجم الغبيوي وضيف الله بن تنيبيك المرشدي وشليويح العطاوي ومشعان ابا الخيل العطاوي وضيف الله بن عميرة العطاوي ( قشعان ) ومطلق ابو سنون العطاوي وشريف الحيص الروقي وفلاج البراق وشمروخ العريدي الروقي وهذال بن ضمن بن فهيد الشيباني وخزام المهري الدغيلبي وسلطان بن مشعان ابا العلا ومزيد بن مغيرق العصيمي وعبدالمحسن الهيظل ومناحي الهيظل وماجد بن خثيلة المقاطي وعالي الفجري المقاطي وشبيب بن حجنة النفيعي ومقعد الدهينة النفيعي وغيرهم كثير تركناهم خشية الإطاله . ومن أعلام عتيبة المعاصرين : الشيخ تركي بن فيحان بن ربيعان – رحمه الله - والشيخ سلطان بن جهجاه بن حميد – رحمه الله – والشاعر المعروف بندر بن سرور العطاوي – رحمه الله - والشيخ عبدالله بن عمر بن ربيعان والشيخ فيصل بن سلطان بن حميد والشاعر خلف بن هذال الروقي والشاعر شقير الجذع والشاعر كديميس بن صالح العصيمي وغيرهم تركناهم خشية الإطالة.

لقد رجعت لكثير من المراجع منها لخير الدين الزركلي وعمر كحالة و فؤاد حمزة وشكيب ارسلان والبتنوني والبركاني وغيرهم كثير جدا إنما الإستفادة الكبرى كانت من منتدى عتيبة و ما أورده النسابة الكبير الشيخ هندوس و للإحاطة فكل من تجاوزوا منطقة/عشيرة فهم ممن انفصل عن الاصل واعتيروا أنهم من أهل نجد ولم تبلغ عتيبة منطقة ركبة إلا بعد حروب بينهم وبين قحطان حتى وصلت عتيبة الى نجد ، و عتيبة وجميع القبائل التي سكنت نجد تفخر بالانتساب الى حيث يكون مركز الحكم فقد أصبح من نزل نجد منهم يتفاخر بأنه من نجد. وشيوخ بنو سعد لا تجد لهم ارتباط بالحكام وغالبا ما ينصرفون عن التقرب للحكام لعزة نفس تغلب عليهم وحتى وهم يشكون الفاقة .

إن من أهم من يذكروا فيشكروا في تزويدي بدقائق المعلومات وتصويب كثير منها و إكمال النقص في المعلومات هو الشيخ عبد الله بن دخين نسابة بني سعد وهوازن كافة في زيارة له رحمه الله وابنه الكريم فيحان في قريتهم ببني سعد العام 1972م إنهم نعم الرجال كرم وعزة نفس و قبل كل ذلك تقوى.

**( انظر قبيلة عتيبه عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن حمدان اللهبي )

----------


## ابراهيم الجلاد

مع كل الحب لكافة العشائر الاردنيه

----------

